# jb 5/17 pomps



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

Got out there about 4:45 had fresh shrimp hooked up to about 10 differrent ladyfish but inbetween all that i got 3 nice pomps the biggest was about 16inches the smallest being about 12


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Nice


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Great report. How bad is the sargassum weed down there right now. I had heard from a customer that it was pretty bad last week.


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

Chris V said:


> Great report. How bad is the sargassum weed down there right now. I had heard from a customer that it was pretty bad last week.


I only had one pole with me but i didnt have one problem with the grass i seen a few peices floating around but wasnt everywhere and stacked up on the beach like it was last week i dont surf fish alot so these where my first pomps to not bad for a couple hours of fishing


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

P Beach, Johnson's, Navarre????? Great report.. thanxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

Boatjob1 said:


> P Beach, Johnson's, Navarre????? Great report.. thanxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Sorry i should of spelt it out instead of puttin jb i was at johnson beach right at the last ramp to walk on gulfside


----------



## LUPilot (Apr 10, 2012)

What type of set up were you fishing with? I have yet to catch a single pomp since I've been down here.


----------



## zaraspookin (Feb 27, 2010)

nice pomps


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Nice to see some one getting some pomps for once instead of grass. Good job.


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

LUPilot said:


> What type of set up were you fishing with? I have yet to catch a single pomp since I've been down here.


I was going to fish the sound sound so i had my light tackle my reel was like a 6-10pound class with my 71/2ft outcast special rod i think its like 6-10 or 8-12pd class and i stopped at greys n got 2 doz shrimp for the flats on sound side but as the story goes as soon as we pull up my girlfriend says i wanna go swimming so i said ok ill surf fish (didnt want an angry pregnant women on my hands she will only swim on gulf side???) Ended up with the three pomps and tossed back the ladyfish but ill tell u be carefull with the light tackle trying to sling the 2or3 oz lead with braid cuz it will bite you and i was using a premade leader with the sinker on top and hook and one hook on bottom (circle hook and it was a big one was planning on big reds but pomps was on the menu)


----------



## fishin for pompanos (May 10, 2012)

Nice fish!!! Those pictures makes me want to go fishing now.


----------

